# 2011 335i Track car



## Redman59 (Apr 27, 2011)

Been having a great time running my 335i all over the south hitting tracks (Barber, Road Atlanta, AMP, NCM, TGPR). 10 days this year so far, and another 4 coming up before Fall.










Car is a Steptronic, M3 control arms front & rear, Bilstein HD's, ECS Tuning rear trailing arms, Dinan camber plates, stock sport springs/sways, StopTech brakes, Cobb pieces running Stage 1 aggressive tune, Corsa exhaust. Running a square 18x9 with Hankook R-S3's.










I turn off the nannies, put it in DS, and let the car take care of the shifting. I can catch just about any car on track with me. Can't always get past them, but I gain a lot of time catching up in the curves. What a blast. Take shifting out of the equation and there is the line, and the braking. Well done BMW. Last weekend at NCM Motorsports Park.

https://youtu.be/omKDN-11QdI

Chasing my friend in his race prepped M3 on slicks at Road Atlanta in March.

https://youtu.be/51sw4xazeRs


----------

